# Pressemeldung: Rhino Paravan



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2012)

Pressemeldung

*Rhino Paravan​*










*Einsatz und Montage der Rhino Paravane:*D
Der Rhino Paravan wird vor allem beim Schleppfischen hinter Scherbrettern eingesetzt und kann ganz nach Wunsch des Anglers überall auf der Schnur platziert werden, ohne diese zu beschädigen. Er beeinflusst auf diese Weise weder durch sein Gewicht das agile Köderspiel, noch kann er einen Fisch verscheuchen, wenn sich z. B. Seegras am Paravan verfangen hat.
Lassen Sie den Köder ca. 10 bis 20 m im Heckwasser hinaus und stecken Sie dann den konischen Stift mit dem dünnen Ende von hinten in den Paravanbügel. Damit der Paravan seine volle Tauchwirkung erfüllt, muss die Tauchschaufel zur Rute zeigen (siehe Zeichnung). Der Abstand zwischen Köder und Paravan hat kaum Einfluss auf die Tauchtiefe. Da der Paravan aber im Drill wieder entfernt werden muss, sollte dieser nicht zu gering sein (mindestens 10 m), ansonsten ist der Fisch schon zu dicht am Boot und das Abnehmen gestaltet sich unnötig schwierig.


*Erreichte Tauchtiefen:*
Der Abstand zwischen dem Paravan und dem Scherbrett bestimmt entscheidend die Tauchtiefe und somit die Lauftiefe des Köders. In der Praxis haben sich Entfernungen von 25 – 35 m bewährt. Messen Sie also die Distanz, wenn der Paravan das Wasser berührt und wenn sie die Schnur in das Scherbrett oder den Clip einer Planer-Board-Leine hängen.


Tipp: Verwenden sie Schnurzähler oder messen sie die Entfernung vor dem Angeln ab und markieren sie die Schnur mit einem wasserfesten Stift. Die Tauchtiefe wird natürlich auch von dem Schnurdurchmesser und der Fahrt durch das Wasser beeinflusst. Je höher die Geschwindigkeit und je größer der Schnurdurchmesser, desto flacher läuft der Paravan. Exakte Angaben sind daher schwierig und variieren immer in Abhängigkeit vom Seegang, der Strömung und dem verwendeten Angelgerät.


Die nachfolgenden Tiefen beziehen sich auf ca. 30 m Abstand zwischen Paravan und Scherbrett/Planerboard, bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 2,5 Knoten und einen Schnurdurchmesser von 0,40 mm (Monofil 20 lbs).


*Paravan-Gewicht Tauchtiefe*
10 g 1 m
25 g 2 m
45 g 3 m
70 g 4-5 m
90 g 6-7 m


*Bedenken Sie:*
Bei einer engen Kurve ist die Geschwindigkeit auf der Kurveninnenseite deutlich geringer. Die Paravane können daher eine deutlich größere Tiefe erreichen (Hängergefahr!). Häufig bringen leichte Kurvenfahrten mehr Fische ins Boot, da die Paravane so automatisch unterschiedliche Wassertiefen nach Fischen durchsuchen.


*Vorteile auf einen Blick*
• beliebig weit vor dem Köder zu positionieren, keine Scheuchwirkung!
• kann im Drill abgenommen werden und stört nicht beim Keschern
• gerundete, polierte Kanten, dadurch keine Beschädigung der Schnur
• fängt zuverlässig im Wasser treibendes Kraut, das sich sonst am Köder verfangen würde
• durch unterschiedliche Größen können die Lauftiefen der Köder perfekt eingestellt werden


----------

